# Major Medical Insurance



## Peanut (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi My husband and i are have been searching for and only wanting major medical insurance and not the normal everyday medical insurance as we've decided that with the expensive monthly payments it's just better to pay out of pocket when we need to. The problem though is you cannot get pricing or answers online without having to fill out some form. My problem is i have to actually speak with someone to get a better understanding of what the plan entails and i need to ask alot of questions before i commit. With these online applications you cannot ask questions as they are just generic plans dependent on your income and age group, it's the same when you call an operator to ask questions. All they want to do is sign you up to claim their commission but i'm not wanting to sign up just yet i just want prices and a list of what is actually covered by major medical. My question to the members is does anyone know?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Don M. (Jan 22, 2017)

You could probably fill out the online forms for several of the major insurance companies, and get their various quotes for initial comparison.  You might also look for an independent insurance agent in your area who could do most of the comparison shopping for you.  Many of these agents offer their services at little or no cost to a customer...as they get reimbursed from the insurance company when you actually take out a plan through them.  There are dozens, perhaps hundreds of insurance options, depending upon what you want, where you live, and are willing to pay....so shopping for the best insurance for your needs is likely to be a drawn out process.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 22, 2017)

I agree with Don about the option of an independent agent.  If you try to through all the comparison shopping yourself it will take forever and you still won't have a very good idea about which companies are reliable, what the plans really involve, etc.  Agents know that stuff and can be a wonderful help!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I agree with Don about the option of an independent agent.  If you try to through all the comparison shopping yourself it will take forever and you still won't have a very good idea about which companies are reliable, what the plans really involve, etc.  Agents know that stuff and can be a wonderful help!



...Are you looking for Supplemental (medi gap) Insurance ??


----------



## Peanut (Jan 23, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 35042...Are you looking for Supplemental (medi gap) Insurance ??


 Hi Ken, And no it's not supplemental as we don't have health insurance in the first place we're just trying to get the major medical coverage only and just pay the normal doctors bills etc as they are needed. I mean since insurance in America is so very expensive and takes a big chunk out of your living expenses as it is. god i really do hope it gets better. so many people are so very disadvantaged at the moment with the current health insurance system.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Don, Thanks Butterfly, It's already daunting as it is trying to find one that fits within what we are wanting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2017)

I have not heard the term _major medical_ since the 60's, I'm not sure if they are still offered in my area.

I would look at a traditional health insurance policy with a high deductible and set aside the cash needed to cover the deductible.  It will do the same and more than a traditional major medical policy.

The hard part is to be honest with yourself about just how high a deductible you can comfortably handle.  Remember if you get hit with some big medical expenses late in the year you could end up paying two deductibles back to back.

Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2017)

And what exactly will you be facing even after the deductible is satisfied?  Most major medical or just plain ol' health insurance goes to 80/20 or even 70/30 after the deductible.  20% of a $200,000 medical bill is still $40,000.  I mean of course $40,000 is a whole lot better than $200,000, but it is still a big chunk.  $200,000 isn't hard to rack up with a very serious illness or accident.  My new hips would have cost near that, which is why I had to wait for Medicare and my advantage plan.  I paid about $1,000 out of pocket, but I had to crip around on canes and a walker and finally a wheelchair for about 3 years until I qualified for Medicare.  I had health insurance, but my part of the 80/20 thing would have choked me.

We really need to find a better way to manage healthcare.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 23, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> And what exactly will you be facing even after the deductible is satisfied?  Most major medical or just plain ol' health insurance goes to 80/20 or even 70/30 after the deductible.  20% of a $200,000 medical bill is still $40,000.  I mean of course $40,000 is a whole lot better than $200,000, but it is still a big chunk.  $200,000 isn't hard to rack up with a very serious illness or accident.  My new hips would have cost near that, which is why I had to wait for Medicare and my advantage plan.  I paid about $1,000 out of pocket, but I had to crip around on canes and a walker and finally a wheelchair for about 3 years until I qualified for Medicare.  I had health insurance, but my part of the 80/20 thing would have choked me.
> 
> We really need to find a better way to manage healthcare.



Yes, an important number with many insurance policies is the maximum out of pocket dollar limit.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 23, 2017)

Butterfly,

All i can say is wow, and poor you for having to put up with all that pain for three years. my jaws are like falling to the ground. I had no idea that healthcare was so expensive in America. Back home in Australia we have both Private health insurance and public with the public if you go to emergency they don't turn you away nor do they ask you if you are covered before they attend to your illness or injuries like they do here in america. and there is no out of pocket for public services. with the private there is still some out of pocket fees if you go to a private hospital but nothing like here in the states. 

I've just had to cancel my health insurance back home and did that last month as i am now living in the US. My health insurance company also gave me back a refund for the unused time that ive been out of the country and gave me a letter advising me that i can reapply without having to wait the cooling off period due to my long standing 30 years with them. Also if you were a pensioner you had free doctor visits that was paid for by medicare but even though this still exists in some medical practices there has been a change to introduce a small out of pocket fee also medicine for pensioners regardless of what type would be no more than 5 to 10 dollars out of pocket. 

I've tried to get international medical insurance to cover us for both here in the states and back home in australia but even that too is very hard due to the american health system expenses. anyway enough of my ranting and i hope that you are better now and have recovered from your surgery and pain.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2017)

Peanut, are you here permanently, or only temporarily?  Are either you or your husband employed and eligible for insurance through your employer?


----------



## Peanut (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Butterfly,

I'm here permanently, My husband is an American and when i came over and before we got married i asked him to retire from his job, he was a truck driver. I didn't want to be a stay at home wife in a foreign country. so there is no way that we can get insurance through employment. I'm retired and he is awaiting early retirement he gets his social security pension in two years time.


----------



## Dudewho (Jan 24, 2017)

The "Major Medical" you are complaining about here is the good old *Obama Care*. Welcome to what some on the forum here champion. Not old enough for Medicare and not poor enough for subsidies. There is no competition, little to no plans to choose from. In NC, you can have a Blue Cross Silver or Blue Cross Gold Plan. That's it, choose wisely. There are no other companies to look at. Blue Cross didn't pay full commissions to the Sales Representatives last year so good luck getting someone to help you.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Dude,

I'm wondering what the new revised obamacare's going to look like once Trump's people look at it. I'm Waiting to see how much it will change and benefit the people. Have been trying to get online to see what the new changes are but cannot find a thing as yet.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 26, 2017)

You can't find it because it isn't formulated yet.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Buterfly


----------



## GreenSky (Jan 30, 2017)

Before Obamacare was forced on us it was not difficult for a healthy person to find an affordable plan.  I sold mostly HSA plans with $3,000 deductibles and my clients were happy. 

There is no such thing as affordable health insurance without taxpayer assistance.  It's a shame that the best healthcare in the world is being destroyed by one of the worst health insurance program.

Rick


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> Before Obamacare was forced on us *it was not difficult for a healthy person to find an affordable plan*.  I sold mostly HSA plans with $3,000 deductibles and my clients were happy.
> 
> There is no such thing as affordable health insurance without taxpayer assistance.  It's a shame that the best healthcare in the world is being destroyed by one of the worst health insurance program.
> 
> Rick



Yes, but that "healthy person" thing was a big problem for so many people, especially those over a certain age.  As we age, most of us are going to have had some kind of problem, and you could be rejected out of hand for just about anything.  I had an insurance company refuse to insure me because I "had a history of broken bones," which history translated to a broken arm some 35 years prior which healed without incident, incurred in an accident.  Fortunately I was able to find a good insurer who didn't see an ancient history broken arm as a "history of broken bones," whatever that is supposed to mean.  I think they simply did not want to insure an older person.

In any event, I think Obamacare as it worked out was kind of a mess, but I DO think it helped a lot of people and with some intelligent tweaking could be a very effective thing.  We really DO need to find a good way to make healthcare more affordable.


----------



## GreenSky (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree that many people were shut out due to health.  And that's because we have an employer based system that does not translate into portability.

Nobody was interested in my solution to the problem so the democrats passed Obamacare in the middle of the night without any republican support.  It was destined to fail from the beginning. 

The net gain was about 1.5 million were able to buy insurance and 18.5 million received Medicaid.  But even more lost the insurance they liked and countless lost their doctor.

I find it very difficult to find any government program that works.  Even Medicare and Social Security are broke.  And Obamacare never worked from either a cost standpoint nor as far as benefits.

Rick


----------

